# Taste Like Chicken Survey



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The results of the 2012 "Taste Like Chicken" survey are out. There are a few additions and changes from 2011, but no real surprises:



1147 individuals surveyed in OR, WA, UT, WY, NE, IA, IL, TX, AZ, LA, MS, AL, and FL.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I've had 7 of 'em:
None tasted like chicken to me.

Well, maybe the KFC.
:EAT:


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I've had some of those, Some do taste close to chicken. Home grown chicken doesn't taste the same as store bought but some of those items taste close to home raised chicken.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Is there anything in this world better than KFC chicken?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Couger is really quite good !!! 
Better than a person would think.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2full said:


> Couger is really quite good !!!
> Better than a person would think.


yeah

see: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=2861&hilit=mountain+lion


----------



## HuntinFool2 (May 30, 2012)

If it tastes like chicken keep on lickin' if it tastes like trout get the %#$! out.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im glad to see that nobody thinks duck tastes like chicken, otherwise I would think that the survey was taken in Alabama


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Im glad to see that nobody thinks duck tastes like chicken, otherwise I would think that the survey was taken in Alabama


Duck tastes like mud. At least the ones I've tried to cook up.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I know a good way to cook duck.............but you eat the board instead of the duck.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Im glad to see that nobody thinks duck tastes like chicken, otherwise I would think that the survey was taken in Alabama
> ...


Same here. I usually end up making dog treats out of them


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm just kiddin'. I eat at KFC now and then. Love their cole slaw.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We've made duck jerkey a couple of times, it's really not bad at all.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My neighbor works as an engineer, for a firm that specializes in design, maintenance and operation of sewage treatment plants. He says that after years traveling around inspecting sewage ponds, in no situation ever, would he eat a wild duck.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I'm just kiddin'. I eat at KFC now and then. Love their cole slaw.


I love kfc!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Like kfc chicken and corn bread. The rest of crap they serve may as well be fed to dogs and rabbits.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Whatever you do, don't eat a quart and a half of KFC Cole Slaw in one sitting. It ain't pretty shortly thereafter....or so I've heard.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2014 *Taste Like Chicken Survey* results are in!!!!



.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Duck tastes like mud. At least the ones I've tried to cook up.


Your doing it wrong! You kill'em, I'll grill 'em, and I will make you a believer! The orphans in my neighborhood stab each other for the drippings from the pan when I cook it.:mrgreen:


----------

